# General



## Jan20

Can we apply visa subclass 100 through online. Agent said the DHA is not using forms for the PR application through online now.


----------



## JandE

Jan20 said:


> Can we apply visa subclass 100 through online. Agent said the DHA is not using forms for the PR application through online now.


It is all online now.

Not certain if you have any other options.


----------

